# Colinite 476 AND 915



## Brocks (Mar 31, 2006)

I have been using 915 and like it alot. It lasts and lasts....

I've heard that 476 gives a deeper shine.

I have a little theory that a coat of 476 with 915 over the top would give me the best of both.....

Is this a pipe dream or is there any grounding to this idea?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd say the other way round... 915 is deeper finishing than 476. However, the 845 gives the best 'look' in my eyes, it just doesn't last quite as long as the pastes... (Still blimin durable tho).

Cheers .


----------



## Brocks (Mar 31, 2006)

Serious Performance said:


> I'd say the other way round... 915 is deeper finishing than 476. However, the 845 gives the best 'look' in my eyes, it just doesn't last quite as long as the pastes... (Still blimin durable tho).
> 
> Cheers .


You're right, I got the two mixed up. Is this something worth trying though?


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Worth a try, sure. But I think it won't look better that just a couple of coats of 915.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Agreed... It's all in the eye of the beholder but, hey, why not try it! .


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I personally find 476 a touch more durable than 915...

But the difference in looks you'll be hard pressed to see... perhaps on a dark colour, 915 is a little deeper... Perhaps, maybe, slightly...


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Have used 476 and 845 and 845 is a better finish looks more glossy and wet and very quick and easy to use


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

is 845 as long lasting as the 915?


----------



## Black_MCS (Jan 9, 2007)

On a solid black car which would you lot recommend 476 845 or 915?

With good durability and a deep shine?

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## richs2891 (Feb 24, 2006)

Whats a better polish to use under the Colinite ? Menz intensive polish or Blackfire gloss enchancing polish ?

Richard


----------



## PTJD (Feb 8, 2008)

I use Menz SIP but follow that with Menz 106FF


----------



## wallopadonkey (Jul 4, 2007)

i usually use menz final finish then all in one (carlack) then 2 coats of nano tech (carlack) then follow with 1 coat of 476 if weather a bit crappy however collectors is my favourite wet look at the moment and i have been known to put collectors over a coat of 476.


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Im seriously thinking fo ordering some Collinite from the reviews from this site,

I can't believe a cheap wax can give such good results!

Its $12.99 a tub over here in the states for 476, and although 915 has a little more bling 476 is still a nice shine right?

Anyone care to post a few pics of collinite on their cars?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

rsarjantson said:


> Menz intensive polish or Blackfire gloss enchancing polish ?


They are not the same thing. One is the polish, other one is a glaze.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Starscream said:


> Im seriously thinking fo ordering some Collinite from the reviews from this site,
> 
> I can't believe a cheap wax can give such good results!
> 
> ...












two coats of 476 over Meguiars cleaner wax


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

476 over Megs #7, after about 4 days and a trip down to Wareham -


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Bumping up again requesting a few more pics from forum members!

and let us know what formula/flavor lol collinite you used :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> is 845 as long lasting as the 915?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

going to be selling my 476 in favour of 845 for next winter. I really prefer the liquid waxes if possible just for the ease of machine application, although 476 has worked really well on my daily driver over winter - sorry but no pics....


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

915 :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

BH, Clayed
SRP Polish,
915 2x coats..


----------



## cmdrkettch (Jan 31, 2008)

Starscream, are you able to find Collinite locally in stores or do you get it online? I've been trying to find some in a brick and mortar without luck.

Sorry, I'd take this question to PMs, but I haven't enough posts yet.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

Starscream is in the US. They are available at some parts stores (like Autozone), sometimes you need to look in the marine section. Are you in the US?


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Yup its available in stores around me,

I'm very happy to pay US $ for things rather than whats paid in England for the EXACT same product!

I seriously can't believe that things are the same in pounds what I pay in $$'s

Ive offered a few times to members on this board to pick up things at US $ cost and post them to the UK,

I am a Brit after all  and have to look after my fellow chaps :thumb:


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

I also have to say im very impressed with the depth of shine it gives and these pictures really show off the wax,

Now what one to buy, 476 or 915


----------



## cmdrkettch (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry guys, but I am in fact from California! Thanks for the heads up on the marine section, BigLeegr.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

Starscream said:


> Now what one to buy, 476 or 915


From what I've read (I don't have 915) they are the same wax, just put in a fancier can/label. There likely won't be a big (any) difference between the two in terms of looks/longevity.
The 476 should last you a long time anyways, as you shouldn't apply it thick.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Some photos of Collinite 476 on Diamond Black VW Paint :


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm in the UK and purchased my Collinite 476 via Ebay from the USA...username Esquier, far cheaper than buying it over here.


----------



## Matt G (May 16, 2007)

I use P21S at the moment. Are 476 and 915 similar to P21S or harder or softer?

I find P21S so easy to use, goes on nice and thin then buffs off just as well but would like extra durability hence thinking on going for Collinite.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Bazza155 said:


> I'm in the UK and purchased my Collinite 476 via Ebay from the USA...username Esquier, far cheaper than buying it over here.


I have also ordered from him 845 915 and fleetwax (The bigger version of 476) superb user.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

Matt G said:


> I use P21S at the moment. Are 476 and 915 similar to P21S or harder or softer?
> 
> I find P21S so easy to use, goes on nice and thin then buffs off just as well but would like extra durability hence thinking on going for Collinite.


The Collinite is a bit harder wax. Spreads easily, but not quite as user friendly as the P21S IMHO. Not quite as oily either.


----------



## Matt G (May 16, 2007)

Cool thanks for that.


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

476 over carlack


----------

